# Bilder Zusammenfügen?



## ronhil (30. November 2003)

hallo!

wie kann ich mit photo schom 2 billder zusammenfügen so das ich alle beide in einem bild abschpeicher kann
danke euch


----------



## acquire (30. November 2003)

Ich mache das so:
Ich erstelle ein neues Bild in der gewünschten Größe, dann kopiere ich die beiden anderen Bilder hinein und passe vorher ggf. die Größe an.

Gruß,
acquire


----------



## ronhil (30. November 2003)

also neues bild habe ich erstehlt nur leider kriege ich die 2 bilder jetzt nicht hinein!
wie geht das 
ich habe gedacht das kann ich nur das bild kopieren und in photoshop einfügen aber geht nicht so!


----------



## acquire (30. November 2003)

Deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. 

Also:
Du  hast 2 Bilder.
Nehmen wir mal an das beide in der größe 80 x 100 vorliegen.
Dann klickst du auf Datei>Neu  und dann legst du die Breite auf 160 und die Höhe auf 200 fest und klickst auf OK.
Danach öffnest du das eine Bild was du kopiert haben möchtest, drückst Strg und  A, danach Strg und C.
Jetzt klickst du auf das noch leere Bild und drückst Strg und V, verschiebst das Bild ganz nach Links oder Rechts(wenn es das noch nicht ist).
Nun Gehst du mitdem 2. Bild genauso vor wie mit dem 1. Bild, das du kopiert hat, verschiebst es richtig, und schon hast du zwei Bilder zusammengefügt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. November 2003)

Denken, suchen, lesen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials26419.html

(leicht abwandeln)

Closed!


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. November 2003)

Ronhil ich bitte Dich um eine Sache, halte Dich bitte an unsere Netiquette.
Es steht extra unter jedem Beitrag, den Du verfasst.

Danke.


----------

